# Troubles with the Mighty Jack Dempsey (Pics included)



## qwertmonkey (Jan 19, 2008)

Hello all! It's been quite some time since I've made a post here. (4 days shy of a whole year!) I have a 30 gallon tank with 2 full grown Jack Dempsey cichlids and a 4'' pleco. Now before everyone starts telling me the tank is way too small, I would like to say I am well aware of that. I rescued these guys from an abandoned apartment. The tank had never been cleaned, was only 50% filled with water, had about 30 3'' youths (their offspring), and a pleco that was at least 12'' long. Trust me, they're living in much better accommodations than they were. The filter is actually for a 55 gallon tank, so their water is extra clean. 

Now, down to the questions. Firstly, my water is cloudy. I've tried everything. First, I tried increasing the frequency of water changes/vac gravel. Instead of once every 10 days, I was doing it ever 2 or 3. That didn't help, so I tried reducing the frequency of cleanings. That still had no effect. Then, I tried adding extra carbon to the filters. Still, no effect. Finally, as a last resort, I tried these fizzing waffers called water buddies. They're supposed to clear up cloudy water. No effect. I tested my water and it's absolutely perfect. It was slightly hard, (just barely) but that's it. It didn't used to be cloudy. It used to be perfectly crystal clear. The fish have been acting normal and appear healthy. They also eat very well. (They're actually chewing in the attached pics.)

My second question is why wont the female lay her eggs? She has twice before in my care and there were 30+ fry in the tank when I adopted them. It's been about 6 months since she laid eggs last. When they laid their eggs before, I did not encourage it at all. There was only 1 plant in the tank. They just dug some rocks out of the way in a corner and put them there. Now, I have a whole sanctuary for them to be comfortable. It's surrounded by plants with a makeshift cave. I also placed pieces of tile in the corners to try to encourage them. I've also recently tried feeding them live food every 10 days or so. (Feeder goldfish observed for a week or so.) I have a feeling they aren't in the mood because of the water. Or could it be the pleco? He's been there since the beginning so probably not. 

So, I'm out of ideas. If anyone has some insight, it's much appreciated.) The pictures attached were just taken. The male and female are both eating. The "Love pad" is on the right. 

Thank you for taking the time to read this!
William


----------



## Cichlid1000 (Nov 3, 2008)

I cant explain the water quality but I might be able to explain the breeding. When they bred last time were they smaller? because if they were they might not want to breed because the tank is too small. Other wise it might be the pleco, it might be making them unsure or not. Nice looking fish though.


----------



## qwertmonkey (Jan 19, 2008)

Cichlid1000 said:


> I cant explain the water quality but I might be able to explain the breeding. When they bred last time were they smaller? because if they were they might not want to breed because the tank is too small. Other wise it might be the pleco, it might be making them unsure or not. Nice looking fish though.


Thank you for the compliment. No, they have been the adult size for as long as I've had them. (About a year) So They've spawned in this tank while they were their current size. I would take the pleco out, but I kind of want to make sure he's the problem. I have a 55gal community tank downstairs with a 4'' pleco and a 12'' pleco. I'm afraid he'll starve if I put him down there. If I need to, I will (I'll just buy extra algae wafers.) They have bread before with a pleco in there. 

Thank for the reply,
William


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

In nature, they will spawn once a year. So you may not see any action for months.


----------

